# Causeway Clean Up



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I was going to do another mosquito causeway clean up in a couple of weeks, the 11 or 18 of march, depends on the weather. Me and a couple ogf members did it a couple of years back and only took a couple of hours. Any help would be great. Could meet at monteys and have breakfast first. Thanks.....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

im sure a friend and i can help with the clean up.. Just contact me thru pm and i will see what i can do. (work permitting) i always say. what we bring in! WE BRING out! (TRASH)..


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I'd like to help out as well . Now is the time for people to step up and do something instead of complaining about it .


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I would like to help also. PM me when you decide on a exact date.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I would be more than happy to go.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

the date will depend on the weather, cant clean up with 4" OF SNOW ON THE GROUND, but we did do it last time with 2" LOL Linda gave us bags last time and the city picked up the piles of trash we had. This is just something to give back to the lake that gives us good fishing and get a couple of members to get together and meet.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Contact me through pm for time and date. Me and a friend or 2 should be available.
________
VOLCANO VAPORIZER


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Its great OGF members are getting together to do this, but it gets old picking up other people mess all the time. How hard is it to get a couple waste cans out there and have people use them. I did a couple night fishing trips last year and have never seen so many used propane bottles in my life!!! Thats why I'm glad ladue doesn't offer shore fishing since that's my home lake and would hate to see it go to hell. If you see someone littering out there tell em what they pack in pack it out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i would love to because mosquito is my "home lake". i don't fish it much anymore because erie has been so great. back on point. i work doubles every sunday, so i can't do sundays. if this was to happen on a saturday i would make it..but i can tell you this, last time i did fish mosquitos causeway i was discusted at the amounts of trash laying around. that was just this last summer..


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

well alot of people have church and alot of people have other things to do, so how does the 24th (sat) sound to everyone??????


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll try to make it on the 24th. Then or later works better for me.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I would try to make the clean up

I'll watch for updates


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> well alot of people have church and alot of people have other things to do, so how does the 24th (sat) sound to everyone??????


that will work. keep us posted.


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

The 24th will work for me. I will also watch for updates.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are we still planning to do this? will it be the 24th? don't mean to be pushy but it will help me in scheduling. thanks.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, im shooting for the 24th, we could all meet at monties(or how ever u spell it) for breakfast or just meet at Lindas. I vote for some chow first!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am scheduled for the trolling seminar at Dave's Bait shop on the 24th.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I would like to come out and help with the clean-up on the 24th but the war department (my bride) has scheduled a trip to the grandkids'. I thought that once I retired that I would be able to do what I wanted.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

The wife and I will both be there to help, what ever date is picked.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Cool, lets call it on the 24th at 10 oclock at monties rest. Ill let Linda know we'll be up there. Who ever cant make it, thanks for the try and the thought. I try to do this every year, yea its other peoples trash, but that causeway has filled up the cooler alot of times for me


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i just got off the phone with the asst. park manager and he is going to have the trash picked up for us, he said as you fill a bag throw it over the rail next to the street and the park will come by and pick it up. He said thank you in advance to all the people that are doing the clean up.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be there. Glad I will be able to see some of u guys.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The 24th? That's my birthday. The boss should let me out for awhile. Where is monty's? By Linda's?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

you got 2 others willing to help............ I ALWAYS SAY WHAT I BRING IN I BRING OUT... ..not to change the subject but. what happend to the bathrooms at the causeway?


Lewzer said:


> The 24th? That's my birthday. The boss should let me out for awhile. Where is monty's? By Linda's?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> The 24th? That's my birthday. The boss should let me out for awhile. Where is monty's? By Linda's?


Monty's is on RT 88 ((the causeway) on the west side of the lake and on the North side on the road. You can park there or across the street in the church parking lot.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

good show guys


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Toxic said:


> Monty's is on RT 88 ((the causeway) on the west side of the lake and on the North side on the road. You can park there or across the street in the church parking lot.


Thanks for the info .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> Cool, lets call it on the 24th at 10 oclock at monties rest. Ill let Linda know we'll be up there. Who ever cant make it, thanks for the try and the thought. I try to do this every year, yea its other peoples trash, but that causeway has filled up the cooler alot of times for me


Thanks for taking the time to make this happen . Adopt-A-Roadway OGF style .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there. Monty's at 10...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

where exactly is monty's is the the tavren across the street from the bait store?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fish master said:


> where exactly is monty's is the the tavren across the street from the bait store?


monty's is locacated if your heading east on 88 it is the bait/rest. on the left before you get to the causeway. dont know the name of the road but its the same road that the campground is on.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Monty's is on RT 88 ((the causeway) on the west side of the lake and on the North side on the road. You can park there or across the street in the church parking lot.



The road is Hoagland Blackstub Rd (it runs North and South) or as us locals call it, Bazetta Rd. If you need to mapquest it the address is 1241 SR 88 Cortland Ohio 44410 330-638-5598


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Monty's Is At The 1st Crossroads Just West Of Us On Rt. 88.
You Guys Are Great For Doing This.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'LL SUPPLY THE GARBAGE BAGS.

Linda


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Cool, lets call it on the 24th at 10 oclock at monties rest.


i will be there, provided nobody calls off at work and i get stuck covering


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope a couple of my boys can make it. I walk the rocks and throw plastics up to them. Also helps bringin some buckets for glass. For Scouts we re-cycled and at Berlin the kids were certified as Junior Rangers. Be worth the time! Be nice NOT to see any trash come spring to.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Believe it or not Jig the trash will be back within the first two nice weather weekends...unfortunately.
If this many people show up we should be able to do both sides of the whole causeway in an hour or two max.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

why cant someone just put trash cans down there that would cut down on some of the trash i know they got dumpsters there. but noone wants to walk to them..( what you bring in you bring out)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i will be there for sure. took a vacation day ahhhh...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fish master said:


> why cant someone just put trash cans down there that would cut down on some of the trash i know they got dumpsters there. but noone wants to walk to them..( what you bring in you bring out)


People dont care because its not there yard or pond in there back yard, people dont care, until one day they come to fish and theres a sign saying no fishing, its starting to happen everywhere. And they'll be the first ones to blame other people. you can put a trash can 2 feet from the guy and he'll still throw the trash the other way. I have a boat, i hardly shore fish, but sometimes i like to and the causeway is one of the places i grew up on, so if i take a couple of hours out of my day to clean up other peoples trash so i know i'll have a place to fish years down the road, than im 100 times a better man then the guy who threw that propane can in the rocks.
All it takes is a couple of guys like us who cares about there fishery and the water ways they fish to make a little differance!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> People dont care because its not there yard or pond in there back yard, people dont care, until one day they come to fish and theres a sign saying no fishing, its starting to happen everywhere. And they'll be the first ones to blame other people. you can put a trash can 2 feet from the guy and he'll still throw the trash the other way. I have a boat, i hardly shore fish, but sometimes i like to and the causeway is one of the places i grew up on, so if i take a couple of hours out of my day to clean up other peoples trash so i know i'll have a place to fish years down the road, than im 100 times a better man then the guy who threw that propane can in the rocks.
> All it takes is a couple of guys like us who cares about there fishery and the water ways they fish to make a little differance!


Great post . The goal is to help clean up ; regardless of who left the trash there . 

Also it'll be a great way to build some positive mojo going into this year .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heyjay said:


> Also it'll be a great way to build some positive mojo going into this year .


oh behave...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are we still on for the 24th?? im still a go


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, im still on, looking forward to it. everything is set up, linda's supplying the trash bags and the parks are going to pick it up, i know its going to snow this weekend, so im hoping for better weather on the 24th.... and and dont forget to bring gloves everyone, theres some really crappy trash out there.LOL
I have some pickersticks and the squeeze handle type pole claws to give out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it still 10:00AM on March 24th at Monty's? 
If so, what time do you think you'll be at the causeway? 10:30, 11:00AM?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

After a leisurely two hour brunch Mike ........ 



One hour breakfast? Order, wait, eat...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

gotta fill the belly before we pick up 2 tons of trash LOL


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> gotta fill the belly before we pick up 2 tons of trash LOL


 
I think we should go there after we clean. If u eat before u will be very tired and full.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Peple, don't eat so much!  Lunch will get there by and by ...



Eating first, on the other hand allows things to warm up more.
.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

dont matter to me, what ever you guys want to do


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just came across the causeway. so i stopped and took a look around. the northeast fishing wall really dosen't look too bad, now the southeast rocks are discusting..still lots of ice on the lake, but it's melting. so if it melts by the 24th the northeast fishing wall could see a big floatilla of propane cylinders and other crap. i didn't stop on the westside but im sure it's the same or worse. it looks like it's going to take a while to clean up so i say we eat first and then probably be done in time for dinner..lol. naw, i really dont know how long it's going to take. i vote to eat first. i'll need my coffee buzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

there calling for rain friday, but partly sunny and low 50's on sat.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sat morning I hope to be out there. I might have to start and leave early and wont make it for lunch. If there is any bottles floating Ill be practicing casting!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> I think we should go there after we clean. If u eat before u will be very tired and full.


You can always eat what you pick up! 
I will try to make it, might be busy though..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there for sure. 

There are big things going on behind the scenes here at OGF on several fronts, a few I am directly involved in. It involves the shooting of outdoors related stories for work, such as the Causeway Clean Up, where I will be bringing camera and shooting video as well as interviews for a story to air at a later date on WKYC. Times will be announced later.

Look for a formal announcement in early April.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

A mid week bump for the clean-up . 

Rain or shine , I'll bring some trash bags .


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Just wanted to sayTHANK YOU again to everyone who wants to help me do this!!!! There calling for light showers but owell, i have a rain suit. See you all there sat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

steelhead bob looks like i can make it this sat,if i can,t make it for eats i,ll be on the rocks around 11 o clk,i,ll bring some xtra gloves for anyone.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im at montys saturday, rain or shine, 10am. see ya...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill be out there early(7am)fishin and pickin. Ill be under the bridge mostly so no one has too. Can be a dangerous place wet. I will also bring a couple 5gal buckets there for use. Also a couple trash bags FULL! Everything else should be easy pickens if the bridge gets done. Sorry I wont be able to meet some of you guys. I might have ball-field duty! If this sticks we should try one a month. Different areas and lakes. Well be and are the "KING ****"!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be out there early too 7:00-8:00AM. Don't know if I want to bring a boat with this rain train coming through the area. I'll have to make the call tomorrow morning.
Jig are you going to have your boat with you or are you shore fishing? I have to leave around 11 or noon.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, see all you tomorrow. Im going to stop at linda,s and pick up the trash bags, and ill be up at monty's. I'll be in a green cougar or a black 4by4 both with the OGF stickers.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont think the ice is off at the state ramp. Ill be in a beige 1/2 ton ford. Also reminds me to get my tags for the trailer! Hope we can still hook up.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

> Saturday at Mecca, Ohio
> 
> Rain likely. Highs in the lower 60s. South winds 5 to 10 mph...becoming southwest in the afternoon. Chance of rain 70 percent.


In the details its light rain thats expected. 

Other than being a little wet, it may just be a moderate morning. 

See you all there. :B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

How long r u guys planning on being out there i wont get there till 1230 or 1:00 I have school.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

were meeting at monty's at 10 eat some chow start clean up around 11 or so and until we finish, have no ideal when well be done.


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys I'll be sure and give you all a Tip of the Hat on Inside the Great Outdoors tomorrow. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks reno and thanks for using my report the other weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure you will be able to hear WHK 1420 at Monty's but I will be talking this up during the OGF Fishing Report at 2:50 or so.


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope it's okay Bob but I intend to read your quote about those that litter and those that clean it up tomorrow


----------

